# Navarre Fishing Rodeo and Free Pier Admission



## NavarreFishingRodeo

*Navarre Fishing Rodeo 2016*

Hello fellow anglers!

I just wanted to take the time to thank (again) everyone who came out last year for the fishing rodeo. It was a massive success all-around; and we are hoping to make it even bigger and better this year for our participants. As many of you might know, the 2016 rodeo will be Oct. 1st-2nd (first weekend in October). Besides offering my thanks and a PSA though, there are also a few other things I wanted to say.

Firstly, there were some hang-ups in regards to last year's tournament. [BUT] Those issues have been addressed, and we are ready to proceed into this year's tournament with bravado. In fact, we are preparing this year's rodeo much earlier in hopes of making it the best one yet. Thus far, it's looking to be a great 2016 year. We hope to have your participation again this year.

Secondly, we were incredibly thankful for the feedback, both from those at the tournament and through the PFF website, which we received. The squeaky wheel DOES get the grease in this case! If you have anything else for us to take into consideration, absolutely anything, please don't be silent. We aim to please in organizing this tournament!

Thirdly, if we mess up going into 2016, please let us know on the spot. We want everyone to have a good time and fair treatment in the rodeo. If something is wrong, we WILL make it right. It doesn't do anyone any good to have a mistake made in their case; to say nothing; and then complain about it after the fact. We care about ALL of our tournament participants. Period.

Those things being said, I'm happy to prepare for the rodeo and will look forward to sharing this wonderful experience with you all in October. Thank you, and Happy New Year! :thumbup:


----------



## Dive1

Do you need sponsors?


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo

Dive1 said:


> Do you need sponsors?


We are currently taking on sponsors, yes. If you are interested, message me; and I can give you some more information. Thanks for responding, Dive1!


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo

*Navarre Pier - Free Admission Oct 1&2*

The Navarre Pier will NOT be charging admission on Saturday, Oct. 1 and Sunday, Oct 2. See http://www.FishNavarreWeekend.com for more information. Also, annual passes will be sold at a 10% discount that weekend only. This is the same weekend as the http://www.NavarreFishingRodeo.com and http://www.TakeAKidFishingNavarre.com. $10 off with discount code FORUM for the first 25 to sign up for the NavarreRodeo. Free MOJO Tech Tournament Shirt with every entry - valued at $40 + Captain's Bags full of goodies including a face guard and koozie from MOJO. Also - chance drawing for a Native Propel Kayak. There are also discounts at local hotels and condos. See the http://www.NavarreFishingRodeo.com site for details. 

Direct Link to Discount Rodeo Tickets:
http://www.eventbrite.com/e/2016-navarre-fishing-rodeo-tickets-27496721434?discount=FORUM


Destin Fishing Rodeo organizers said that if you sign up for the Destin Rodeo at least one day before you weigh a fish, you can use the same fish for both the Navarre Rodeo and the Destin Rodeo as long as you are registered for both. See their rules at: http://www.destinfishingrodeo.org/just-for-anglers/rodeo-awardes-rules/.


----------



## NKlamerus

Will be there security to look for people swiping reels?


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo

The Navarre Pier will NOT be charging admission on Saturday, Oct. 1 and Sunday, Oct 2. See http://www.FishNavarreWeekend.com for more information. Also, annual passes will be sold at a 10% discount that weekend only. This is the same weekend as the http://www.NavarreFishingRodeo.com and http://www.TakeAKidFishingNavarre.com. $10 off with discount code FORUM for the first 25 to sign up for the NavarreRodeo. Free MOJO Tech Tournament Shirt with every entry - valued at $40 + Captain's Bags full of goodies including a face guard and koozie from MOJO. Also - chance drawing for a Native Propel Kayak. There are also discounts at local hotels and condos. See the http://www.NavarreFishingRodeo.com site for details. 

Direct Link to Discount Rodeo Tickets:
http://www.eventbrite.com/e/2016-navarre-fishing-rodeo-tickets-27496721434?discount=FORUM


Destin Fishing Rodeo organizers said that if you sign up for the Destin Rodeo at least one day before you weigh a fish, you can use the same fish for both the Navarre Rodeo and the Destin Rodeo as long as you are registered for both. See their rules at: http://www.destinfishingrodeo.org/just-for-anglers/rodeo-awardes-rules/.


----------



## J0nesitheSecond

well I know where not to go fishing oct 1st and 2nd


----------



## DawnsKayBug

Deleted


----------



## DawnsKayBug

Deleted


----------



## Snagged Line

Are sailfish legal to keep and eat???


...


----------



## Splittine

DawnsKayBug said:


> You guys have a sailfish class? WTF? This is a kill tourney and there is a Sailfish class? Why not a pelican class as a kicker. I can't wait to see to see the pics go viral when a sailfish is weighed.


They basically said on their FB page they don't care what you think about killing sailfish. If it's a legal size then its good with them.


----------



## DawnsKayBug

deleted


----------



## yakkersteve

This tournament is a freaking joke! A "weigh master" that cannot tell the difference between a king and a spanish?! How the hell does that happen? Also, I see the tickets are $45 per angler. I have no problem paying $45 to fish a tourney but the prizes need to justify the entry fee. This year first place is $125, second place is $75 and third place is $25.....crazy if you ask me. They try to justify the terrible payout by saying that you get a great captains bag...last year the bag included a shirt, some crappy lures and some bass hooks and some magazines, isn't this a saltwater tournament? No freaking leader board last year?! Who in the hell runs this tournament anyway? I saw on another thread where the county GIVES them money to put this tournament on, if so, the county should put some other people in charge. People need to voice their opinion! This tournament was better when Brad King, Tyler Manning and the guys at Broxsons were in charge. The prices were lower, the prizes were better, there was a leader board and we didn't have to worry about fish being misidentified.


----------



## MrFish

#sailfishlivesmatter

All the tackle shops should watch out if fishermen start rioting and looting....


----------



## Breeze

Whats the deal with keeping sailfish? Are they not legal to keep? I think they are pretty cool looking fish but just wondering why everyone gets in an uproar about someone keeping them if they are legal to catch. Are they endangered? Not worth eating? Someone clue me in here.

The wife thinks deer are really cute but she has no problem with me killing them and us eating them.. So why are sailfish off limits?


----------



## DawnsKayBug

Deleted


----------



## MrFish

I wouldn't kill a sail, but I've heard that it's pretty damn good to eat. I don't know who told you it's inedible. Never heard that about a pointy nosed fish.


----------



## Brads

DawnsKayBug,
100% legal to hook, kill, and eat. 100% anglers choice. 100% your opinion doesn't really matter. Don't take it the wrong way, it's not like I'm telling you to go hug a tree or go do a photo shoot with PETA. By the way I heard that remoras are catch and release only for the tourney.


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo

*Sailfish*

Sailfish can be caught. The FWC regulation is that the minimum size to keep : 63 inches lower jaw/fork length and one billfish per day per angler. We will not weigh in fish that does not meet regulation.


----------



## NKlamerus

This is one of the best threads we have had in awhile...


----------



## Breeze

I did a little internet research and it appears that the taste of sailfish is as divided as the issue of keeping them. Some say they do not taste good while others say they taste great, especially smoked... 

Way I look at it, if they are legal to keep, and the one you catch is legal, and you have the proper license to keep it, why not keep it if you are going to eat it. I just find it odd that people are perfectly fine with keeping one species of animal that is legal but get angry with those who keep a different species even though its legal and they are going to eat it. Now I do not agree with keeping it if your only going to take it back to the dock, get some pics and then toss it away. That is wrong. But if your going to eat it, whats the big deal? 

I have known people that thought it was totally wrong for me to kill a deer. They did not condemn me for it but they told me they thought it was wrong to kill such a beautiful animal. But it is legal and I eat them. For some reason it seems that killing a sailfish is the end of the world, yet it is legal and they are probably going to eat them. 

I seriously doubt I will ever get the chance to catch a sailfish, but if I do, and its legal for me to keep it, then I am going to keep it. Unless, of course, the captain of the boat has a personal policy against keeping them.... his boat, his rules. I will invite you guys over to dinner when I smoke it..

Jesus said he who is without sin, let him cast the first stone. I bet those condemning keeping a sailfish do stuff in their life that others could condemn them for..... None of us are as perfect as we might think we are.


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo

DawnsKayBug said:


> I really hope you guys finally figure out to run a tournament this year. The last year or 2 have been a complete disaster and with the prizes getting "worse" and entry fees going up it looks likes its on the same path to repeat itself. This is starting to become an embarrassment for Navarre. Hopefully you are bringing in someone who can tell what an illegal sized King Mac is to be weighed in as a Spanish.


DawnsKayBug - The shirts alone are worth the price of admission for this tournament. The entry fees are the same as they were last year and we have already surpassed last year's numbers but there is room for more. We have wonderful sponsors and volunteers. This is a community event in its fourth year. We are actually giving away more prizes this year than we have in the previous three years. There are always a few naysayers and it is unfortunate that you are spreading the above miss-information. 

We are having a leaderboard this year. The only reason we didn't have one last year was so people would weigh all of their fish and put their name in a drawing. We will be posting regular updates during the tournament on our Facebook Page @navarrefishingrodeo. The spreadsheet of weigh-ins is available to the public and will be posted. 


Not only are the tickets they same price as they were last year - we are offering those on the forum a discount. 

Direct Link to Discount Rodeo Tickets:
http://www.eventbrite.com/e/2016-nav...discount=FORUM

If there are any questions or concerns - please email them to [email protected].


----------



## MrFish

Do the weigh masters know what a lateral line looks like?


----------



## yakkersteve

I have looked at the website. facebook page and other advertisement material and I have already noticed 5 MISTAKES!!! WTF!!! These people are terrible at putting on a tournament!


----------



## Splittine

yakkersteve said:


> I have looked at the website. facebook page and other advertisement material and I have already noticed 5 MISTAKES!!! WTF!!! These people are terrible at putting on a tournament!


Reading some interesting things on FB about how the tournament is being ran financial wise. Looks like it could get interesting, lots of shady practices going on. I'm sure others read the same thing.


----------



## yakkersteve

NavarreFishingRodeo said:


> Hello fellow anglers!
> 
> I just wanted to take the time to thank (again) everyone who came out last year for the fishing rodeo. It was a massive success all-around; and we are hoping to make it even bigger and better this year for our participants. As many of you might know, the 2016 rodeo will be Oct. 1st-2nd (first weekend in October). Besides offering my thanks and a PSA though, there are also a few other things I wanted to say.
> 
> Firstly, there were some hang-ups in regards to last year's tournament. [BUT] Those issues have been addressed, and we are ready to proceed into this year's tournament with bravado. In fact, we are preparing this year's rodeo much earlier in hopes of making it the best one yet. Thus far, it's looking to be a great 2016 year. We hope to have your participation again this year.
> 
> Secondly, we were incredibly thankful for the feedback, both from those at the tournament and through the PFF website, which we received. The squeaky wheel DOES get the grease in this case! If you have anything else for us to take into consideration, absolutely anything, please don't be silent. We aim to please in organizing this tournament!
> 
> Thirdly, if we mess up going into 2016, please let us know on the spot. We want everyone to have a good time and fair treatment in the rodeo. If something is wrong, we WILL make it right. It doesn't do anyone any good to have a mistake made in their case; to say nothing; and then complain about it after the fact. We care about ALL of our tournament participants. Period.
> 
> Those things being said, I'm happy to prepare for the rodeo and will look forward to sharing this wonderful experience with you all in October. Thank you, and Happy New Year! :thumbup:


 

How about YOU are supposed to have the issues worked out BEFORE the tournament. This just shows how incompetent you people really are. Do us all a favor and let some real professionals run this tourney. You guys are a joke.


----------



## MrFish

...


----------



## Brads

Damn! Must have been your lateral line! Do you like caddys? Lol

I fished it last year, didn't stick around for the award ceremony, not my style...Crowds. There was a mess up with the Kings/Smack Division so I see why there taking some heat. I got a call saying congrats you took first place go pick up your prize, but was actually in second place. NBD Overall it's seemed like the kids where having a good time and people joking and smoking at the weigh-in. Not having a leader board didn't help matters. I had a good time, didn't take it to seriously considering it seemed more like a family type fishing rodeo. Walked a way with a Yeti tumbler, some gift certs to subway and a 45$ shirt that hasn't seen daylight since..lol. I'm gonna fish it again this year, got a military discount and it's nice having a tourney right down the street from the house. Hopefully they can work out some of the kinks/Lat lines from last year.


----------



## DawnsKayBug

deleted


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

I can not find anywhere where you post on the website that I can buy a ticket at a physical location. Luckily after fighting with the eventbrite website for a good 30 minutes I got it to finally work. Just make sure you fill out every blank or it would not work for me.


----------



## Brads

WTF, my money was clean going in, now I got to launder my winnings going out. If his shit is so Dirty then they need to jack up some of these prizes!


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo

Your registration came through. It could have been a glitch. For future reference, Half Hitch Navarre is selling tickets, Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle and the Navarre Pier.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

I don't know anything about dirty money or much about the tournament, just sounded like something fun to do with my kids.


----------



## NavarreFishingRodeo

This tournament is put on by the Navarre Beach Area Chamber of Commerce Foundation and every dollar that is brought in or spent is voted on and scrutinized. The post regarding "dirty money" should be removed. I reported the post to the admins yesterday - but apparently they are not monitoring. There are some "factions" in Navarre that are trying to ruin a good thing for the community because they aren't the ones doing the hard work to make the rodeo happen. This is a great event for children and the avid angler. Saturday, children can to go to the Navarre Pier and learn how to fish and then by Sunday, win a prize with their family. Please see http://www.takeakidfishing.com The pier is admission free this weekend, see http://www.fishnavarreweekend.com . Tight lines everyone!


----------



## bigrick

Ya'll take these little fishing rodeo deals a little too seriously IMO. It's supposed to be fun/family type tourney, not like there's big money on the line. If you don't want to fish it don't fish in it and move on.


----------



## yakkersteve

Speaking of the kids I have a question. On the Facebook page under the about section it states that 3 Jr anglers can fish under 1 adult ticket. On the intro page to the website it says 1 for 1 meaning 1 Jr angler for every 1 adult ticket. Then in the rules section of the website it says that 2 Jr anglers can fish for every adult ticket. So which one is it?! These are issues that should be very easy to get right but once again these people can't get their stuff straight!


----------



## Brads

Question for the rodeo folks,
Does my ticket registration number count as an entry for the kayak raffle, or do I have to drop another 20 for that? Just wanted to confirm. Also, do you need to be present to win the door prizes at the Captains meeting. 
Thanks.


----------



## Romi White

I worked for Navarre Beach Area Chamber of Commerce Foundation member Sandi Kemp for a couple of years, and it's my personal opinion that there's a reason they don't care about having leaderboards or a clue about fish...

You see, Kemp's business, Sandpaper Marketing, was paid $2,170
to do rodeo marketing last year. Here's a copy of that check:

http://http://ssrnews.com/navarre-beach-area-chamber-of-commerce-foundation-expenditures/

And here's a link to the Foundation Board. Btw, Jeff Meyer also worked for Sandi when I did. And look, Mike Sandler's wife also serves on the board. What a tight-knit little cluster ....

http://www.navarrechamberfoundation.org/board-of-directors.html

Now get this...bed tax revenues are used to fund the event, so a post-event report is required to show the activity put heads in beds. 

In answer to the question "What is the numbers of hotel room nights generated by this event" the foundation report states "Unknown. We had lodging partners - but they couldn't account for rooms for event." 

SO WHY IN THE WORLD WOULD COUNTY BED TAXES BE USED TO FUND THE EVENT AGAIN IN 2016???

I'll be writing a story about this in this week's edition of my newspaper. www.ssrnews.com. 

And you can bet your sweet a$$ I'll be doing a follow-up story on the Foundation's 2016 expenditures funded using county bed tax dollars.


----------



## Snagged Line

But, I'm not Bitter!!!......lol


----------



## Romi White

*Calling BS on this one!*



NavarreFishingRodeo said:


> This tournament is put on by the Navarre Beach Area Chamber of Commerce Foundation and every dollar that is brought in or spent is voted on and scrutinized. The post regarding "dirty money" should be removed. I reported the post to the admins yesterday - but apparently they are not monitoring. There are some "factions" in Navarre that are trying to ruin a good thing for the community because they aren't the ones doing the hard work to make the rodeo happen. This is a great event for children and the avid angler. Saturday, children can to go to the Navarre Pier and learn how to fish and then by Sunday, win a prize with their family. Please see http://www.takeakidfishing.com The pier is admission free this weekend, see http://www.fishnavarreweekend.com . Tight lines everyone!


So, Sandi, why don't you try to explain how "every dollar that is brought in or spent is voted on and scrutinized." Do you and your employee constitute 2/5 of that vote on how the county bed tax money is spent??? That might explain how you got a chunk last year. Can't wait to see how much you personally reel in this year off the tournament this year! And whether or not you can provide any data on lodging to justify the 10K. You should be ashamed!!! It is my personal opinion that you basically took a good idea away from people who knew what they were doing and steered money into your pocket while driving the tournament into the ground!!! Just my humble opinion!


----------



## Romi White

Snagged Line said:


> But, I'm not Bitter!!!......lol


#yawn


----------



## sniperpeeps

Great job on a sail kill division. Really good idea and great way to promote conservation of billfish. 

Edit- the destin rodeo and now this one are likely the only ones I have heard of in the whole state that have a kill division for sails. You should be proud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brads

Sniper, you'll late to the party, they took sails off already.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Brads said:


> Sniper, you'll late to the party, they took sails off already.




Sweet. Good on them for that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom

Okay, some "SSRC" entertainment?

Looks like the "Bleach Man" may make an appearance.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

bigrick said:


> Ya'll take these little fishing rodeo deals a little too seriously IMO. It's supposed to be fun/family type tourney, not like there's big money on the line. If you don't want to fish it don't fish in it and move on.


They received 10k last year from Santa Rosa county and who knows how much this year to put on the worst tournament I have ever seen. I don't know about you but I think everyone should take our tax money very serious! These clowns have no clue how to run a tournament! 
Just look at the prizes! When you place in a tournament it should at least cover your entry fee but but what do I know I'm just a fisherman. Yeah you are giving away more prizes this year but it's just a higher number of crappy prizes....good job! To say the captains bags are worth the entry fee is a joke!
At least they decided to bless the public with a leader board this year. 
I suggest everyone that fishes this tournament document the fish weights because there's a good chance they won't!


----------



## Brads

Day 1, 
Me and my bro T weighed in 3 kings, nothing to write home about. We had a good time, drank a few beers and all is well. Tourney wise, Rob and and crew did a great job weighing, and updating leaderboard. Overall, so far so good. 
Captains meeting last night, show and go for this guy. Bags had mojo shirt, mojo bluff, mojo cuzze, couple gift certs, some hooks, not bad. My kid bogarted all my stuff either way. 
Man I' m ready to get in the woods and do some hunting, Me , myself and the deer. Counting them days down!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Chew on this #01oct2016
They were weighing the fish on a......
Cheap $20.00 scale, giving out weights in Kilo Grams and later changed it to pounds
I have many friends in this tournament and some are very pissed that this scale is far from calibration and many ounces off vs Boga Grip

Ill let others fill yall in on some details

Im a huge fan of making fishin fun and competitive but it has to be done correctly. 
As 1 of the Captain's in town I may have to volunteer my help to get this parade squared away --- future reference of course 2017 ----

Not trying to knock the tournament I believe its a great idea.... trying to help the problem and create a solution


----------



## Splittine

Shit show like predicted.


----------



## Brads

Limit out, 
I agree with you. That scale was a joke!, I got better scale at the house. Paid 15 bucks for it! It's also BS that taken 3rd place you can't even recoup your entry fee. The list goes on, and on. Bottom line is, this tourney's gotta step up there game and get rid of amateur hour. 
My post was just a snapshot of me keeping positive and having a good time fishing with my bro. Not promoting it one bit! 
And you being a Captian and thinking forward is a good thing. I would volunteer to help with next years rodeo if put in the right hands. So you players out there need to start greasing that wheel so we can get a rodeo in town we can be proud of.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Heard they allowed a 30" redfish to be weighed, any truth to it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeZ

sniperpeeps said:


> Heard they allowed a 30" redfish to be weighed, any truth to it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously? That would be epic.


----------



## sniperpeeps

JoeZ said:


> Seriously? That would be epic.




It's going around on FB, curious if it's true or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeZ

That's a pretty good way to get a tournament shut down.


----------



## MrFish

sniperpeeps said:


> It's going around on FB, curious if it's true or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they're actually weighing fish on a $20 Walmart scale, then the fish tape might have been out of budget.


----------



## John B.

I'm not sure what MOJO gear is, but it looks super gay...


----------



## MrFish

John B. said:


> I'm not sure what MOJO gear is, but it looks super gay...


Thought it was duck and coyote decoys.


----------



## JoeZ

MrFish said:


> Thought it was duck and coyote decoys.


Different MOJO. 

This one is a clothing line from Destin. Actually pretty decent shirts for the most part and certainly not the company's fault if the this tournament is the shit show everyone says it is.


----------



## DawnsKayBug

sniperpeeps said:


> Heard they allowed a 30" redfish to be weighed, any truth to it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes up for the under sized king from last year I guess.


----------



## Romi White

*Over limit red*

Would you pls direct me to the FB discussion so I can track down the person who witnessed that? TIA


----------



## John B.

Romi White said:


> Would you pls direct me to the FB discussion so I can track down the person who witnessed that? TIA


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=316333795394798&id=100010545405492


----------



## Romi White

Thanks, John!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

They got me and my son with the kilogram debacle since we were the 2nd people to weigh in saturday..... I questioned the weight on the kings since it didn't seem right as did the guy before me that weighed in a flounder and a speck. Unfortunately I could not make it back there sunday to find out they changed to pounds, so I am sure they have no idea whose fish they weighed incorrectly. I think my son had a good shot with his Spanish in the junior division, but it was weighed in kilograms as well.

Agreeing with everyone else on the cheap crappy scale.


----------



## John B.

What a shit show... guess it's time to get county commissioners involved since this is a taxpayer funded clusterf*ck...


----------



## yakkersteve

Did they have a measuring stick? If so, we're everyone's fish measured??


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

Ridiculous is all I can say. I can't believe the way they treated Nick for bringing up an issue with the way they were weighing fish(kg instead of lbs). If there is a problem and its brought to their attention, they need to deal with it in a professional way, but of course that didn't happen. Sponsored by a tackle shop and that's the best scale they can get??? :thumbdown:


----------



## NLytle

CalvinandHobbes said:


> They got me and my son with the kilogram debacle since we were the 2nd people to weigh in saturday..... I questioned the weight on the kings since it didn't seem right as did the guy before me that weighed in a flounder and a speck. Unfortunately I could not make it back there sunday to find out they changed to pounds, so I am sure they have no idea whose fish they weighed incorrectly. I think my son had a good shot with his Spanish in the junior division, but it was weighed in kilograms as well.
> 
> Agreeing with everyone else on the cheap crappy scale.




I was in front of you at the scale. I wasn't pleased with the weight situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Jeffbro999 said:


> Ridiculous is all I can say. I can't believe the way they treated Nick for bringing up an issue with the way they were weighing fish(kg instead of lbs). If there is a problem and its brought to their attention, they need to deal with it in a professional way, but of course that didn't happen. Sponsored by a tackle shop and that's the best scale they can get???


In all fairness, half hitch navarre is a joke...


----------



## yakkersteve

They had captains involved the first 2 years. No mistakes on weighing fish, identifying fish and they even measured every fish that had a slot or size limit. They aren't involved anymore and now it's a joke! I say let the original people take it over or Broxsons needs to start their own.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

John B. said:


> In all fairness, half hitch navarre is a joke...


Never been there, and sounds like that's a good thing.


----------



## Splittine

yakkersteve said:


> They had captains involved the first 2 years. No mistakes on weighing fish, identifying fish and they even measured every fish that had a slot or size limit. They aren't involved anymore and now it's a joke! I say let the original people take it over or Broxsons needs to start their own.


It was ran by forum members then that wasn't doing it to pad their pockets. They did it to promote the fishing in Navarre. They got shit on when politics got involved.


----------



## yakkersteve

Looks like another debacle put on by the fine folks that run the fishing rodeo!! The weigh master dropped the ball once again this year!! They weighed some fish in kilograms!! Then once it was discovered they didn't change the weights of the fish that were weighed incorrectly! At what point do they acknowledge that they are not capable of putting on a tournament! Shut it down!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

yakkersteve said:


> Looks like another debacle put on by the fine folks that run the fishing rodeo!! The weigh master dropped the ball once again this year!! They weighed some fish in kilograms!! Then once it was discovered they didn't change the weights of the fish that were weighed incorrectly! At what point do they acknowledge that they are not capable of putting on a tournament! Shut it down!!


They did not have a calculator to do the conversion?
Or not smart enough to go online to get the conversion formula?
Come on...............


----------



## Splittine

johnsonbeachbum said:


> They did not have a calculator to do the conversion?
> Or not smart enough to go online to get the conversion formula?
> Come on...............


Wasn't smart enough to push the button to swap it to lbs, oz. They did so part way through weight in. So part was metric and part was Merican.


----------



## Brads

Day 2,
Confirmed we won't be fishing rodeo next year.
Suggestions if it's the same old crew running it next year. I'll keep it in bullet format.

Leaderboard-shitty location, get it off the floor, get it hung, bold writing, for all to see.
Scale-get something professional, we pay good money, now you spend it on what counts.
Payouts-shuffle your money to improve payout, cut the fat, put it where it counts.
Location- different date, trying to weigh fish during a planned Oktoberfest, doesn't work!
PA system-call out weight, fish category, Angler. Transfer to leader board /update real time.
Listen-
Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." - Albert Einstein quotes from BrainyQuote.com.
Good luck!


----------



## JD7.62

LoL, funny thing thing is, NO ONE that had any knowledge of who is running this shit show is surprised at how bad it was again. Time to let our commisioners know we've had enough. The rodeo can be a good thing but geez get some people involved that actually know what they are doing!


----------



## Romi White

You can email all 5 SRC commissioners via [email protected]


----------



## CalvinandHobbes

They have a place where you can look at pictures they took of you when you weighed in, of course they want to charge you to download these photos......


----------

